# Filtration for a 6 gallons tank...



## jainerz (Sep 7, 2010)

I am not sure about the filtration in a 6 gallon tank, I was planning to use one Fluval C-Series Power Filters C2. Has anyone experience with nano filtration.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Aqua clear 20


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Find a filter good for a tank twice bigger than your tank.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

An eheim 2211 would work quite well. Other nano canisters like the ZooMed 501, TOM Rapids Mini, and Finnex PX-360 are popular for Nano tanks.
There are also numerous internal filters that would work, such as the Fluval Ebi Mini filter.

Eheim 2211

ZooMed 501

TOM Rapids Mini

Finnex PX-360

Fuval Ebi Mini

TOM Mini Internal Filter


----------



## kineticcomfort (Aug 5, 2010)

just setup a nano with this..

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/6437/product.web

its awesome and the built in spray bar is easily converted into a co2 reactor...

smallest one recomended for 15gal pumps 53 gph giving you a perfect 10x the tank volume an hour, if you use the filter the way I do tho with turning the spray bar into reactor does not put out as much..


----------



## jainerz (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you very much everyone for your answers, finally decided to use an eheim 2211.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

jainerz said:


> Thank you very much everyone for your answers, finally decided to use an eheim 2211.


Great choice! They are pretty much the best nano canister IMHO. 
Virtually silent too.


----------



## Crashkt90 (May 20, 2011)

Im about to put the Zoo med 501 on a 5gal, and it just for one giant beta.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

If you have not already ordered the 2211, go with the 2213... Three times more media capacity and It wont be too strong for your tank.


----------



## jainerz (Sep 7, 2010)

JustLikeAPill said:


> If you have not already ordered the 2211, go with the 2213... Three times more media capacity and It wont be too strong for your tank.


I am planning to make another one, this time I will consider the 2213 as my first option... Thanks!!


----------

